# FET after 3 ICSI BFN's.



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi ladies,
We have just failed our third cycle and feel its never going to happen. We had well advanced grade 1 embies this time but still a BFN.
Our first 2 cycles were Private but this last one was NHS and we have been told we have to use the frozen up first. We had 10 eggs and all fertilised, 5 frozen straight away, 2 e\t and 3 died.
What worries me is the first 5 never made it so the chances of the frozen 5 making it even to defrosting are slim.
I think my age (38 soon) must mean they are poor quality.
I really think I have an implantation problem.
Also not sure if the high level of drugs I have affect it, 8 amps Menopur this time for 11 days!
Any-one had a few failed fresh cycles and then a postive fet at my age?
Its getting harder to stay positive.
Susy


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI SUSY

IM NOT YOUR AGE BUT I HAVE HAD 4 FRESH CYCLES WITCH NEVER WORKED THEN I DID A FET AND AS YOU CAN SEE IM 14 WEEKS NEARLY I ONLY HAD 3 FROZEN AND ONLY 2 SURVIVED AND ONE WORKED AND REMEMBER IT ONLY TAKES ONE THEY COULDNT UNDERSTAND WHY IT WASNT WORKING FOR ME I DID MY FIRST IVF AT 22 THEN 24 25 26 I ALSO HAD GOOD GRADES THEY SAID IT MIGHT JUST BE THAT A FET WAS MORE BETTER FOR SUM PEOPLES BODYS THAN A FRESH I MUST ADMIT ITS LESS STRESSFULL   THERE IS A WOMEN ON HEAR DONE 8 FRESH AND NOTHING SHE HAD 2 FETS AND SHE IS PREGNANT WITH HER SECOND OF THE FETS SO U NEVER NO I WASNT GOING TO DO THIS FET I WAS GOING TO GO STARIGHT FOR A FRESH AND IT WAS THE NURSE WHO SAID GIVE A FET A GO AND I AM SO GLAD I DID   I WISH U ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD FOR YR FET 

AND REMEMBER THEY WOULDNT HAVE FROZE THEM UNLESS THEY WERE GOOD 
IF U NEED TO TALK IM HEAR   

LOVE NIKKI XXXX


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Nikki and congratulations on your BFP. 
They were all frozen day 1 so not sure of quality, I hope at least 1 makes it , I feel completely exhausted this time, feel really unwell, bad stomach etc and would so like a drug free cycle.
I wanted a fresh cycle due to my age, time certainly running out! 
However perhaps a drug free and less stressful cycle will help.
Have a happy healthy pregnancy.
Susy


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Susy

I've never got to et with fresh cycle but I just wanted to say that as you can see I am lucky to have had 2 pregnancies from 3 FET's, this last one was natural cycle (much shorter and less drugs) and I only had one 4 cell embryo so don't give up hope ...I think that you say you are feeling really rubbish after this cycle perhaps you may find it easier to do a frozen cycle..in a way I felt you needed less energy to gear up to doing a frozen than a fresh...but everyones differerent..I really hope you get your dream, and I hope you make the right decision for you

All the best
Penny


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Penny, thank-you for your kind words, and congratulations on your bfp. 
I think age is against me but not alot I can do about that, should have met DH earlier!
You must have had a tough time with DH a cancer survivor twice, I wish you loads of happiness.
Susy


----------



## Suzie G (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Susy

We are in a very similar situation to you, our 3rd cycle failed last month despite good quality embies. Our problem is we only have 2 frozen so have decided to try another fresh cycle. Age is definitely against us, I will be 40 in March argh............. It's such a difficult decision but we decided while quality is still good we should try another fresh cycle and hope we get better numbers this time. I've not given up hope yet (even at my age) so hang in there. I too wish I'd met DH much earlier but it was worth the wait!
Love Suzie G


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Suzie, thanks for your reply, we haven't given up yet either. I keep thinking it only takes one, lets hope the New Year brings a good one for us. DH was worth the wait, makes you appreciate them more so I think.
To all of you, have a lovely Xmas and a really really good New Year. 
Susy.


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Suzy
Just wanted to lend a bit of encouragement. I am 38 and am now 30 weeks pregnant from a FET which had followed 5 failed cycles. An FET is less stressful on your body and somewhat easier than a medicated cycle. Remember that the embryos are frozen at the time when you did your cycle. Mine were over 1 year old so it didn't really matter that I was 38 when I did the cycle. I know how hard it is following after so many failed cycles. I also took heparin and gestone injections which I believe helped implantation.

Good luck in your next attempt and for 2006


Laylar


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Laylar and congratulations. 
I like to hope the lack of medication will help, especially as I was on the max. doses.
My clinic won't give heparin or gestone, just cyclogest suppositories.
Susy


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi All,

Ive read some of your replies and everyone is talking about fet cycles having less stress on the body due to no medications, well my doctor wants me to do the fet with a medicated cycle.
I have regular periods so why does he want to do this ?
As I will be 37 next and my partner is 43 next, i also realise that time is not on my side, and I started my first ICSI at the beginning of sept and it looks like I will be starting the drugs for the fet near the end of Jan -this is the earliest i have been able to begin again -which means it has taken 5 months from one go to the next go -it the fet fails and I cant start a fresh cycle for another five months due to giving my body a rest after the drugs again, I will be getting older and older and never getting anywhere?
Please help and advise  as I have to go back and see him on saturday to plan the dates etc.

Best wishes to everyone

Ruby M


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Ruby, the medication you have for fet will be nothing like you have for frozen so I wouldn't worry. I may well need medication (HRT they said) if I miss my LH surge.
Susy.


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Ruby just to say I have just been told I will be medicated too as need GA for e/t and they need the day to be a Wed.
They did say stats are same and grade1 or 2 or 3 embryo gives same results.
Downside is you down reg. again (nasal spray in my case) and then a hefty dose of HRT, 3x max. daily dose and the dreaded Cyclogest. Your clinic may have a slighly different protocol.
Good luck, 
Susy


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Suzy,

Thanks for all the info.
I should get all my dates etc planned on saturday and find out what i will be on.
When will your start the down reg?
If Ive worked mine out right, I should start arond Jan 25th.

Have you got to pay for the drugs this time or is it still the nhs?

Ruby M


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

I am due to have a FET, hopefully within the next month.  However, I have opted not to have a hysteoroscopy as it's not covered by my insurance.  Have any of you not had this procedure but still got a positive?

Soulcyster


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Soulcyster
I did have a hysteroscopy as advised by the argc although I had one less than 1 year previously and all was ok. I did have a debate with Tariq over if I really needed it or not as our DX is male factor only. In the end he said that the decision was mine and they could not make me have it. I was unhappy about having another general and more invasive procedures. However, we were covered by my DH's private healthcare from work which meant that it didn't cost us anything. I had the procedure done at the wellington and all was ok and I am now 31 weeks pregnant following a natural FET. 
Good luck with your decision
Laylar


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi ladies, Ruby, yes NHS should pay for drugs this time. If we do have a Private fet, the GA will be the big cost, the drugs shouldn't cost that much, not like with a fresh cycle drugs!
I haven't had first period after ICSI in Dec yet so not due to start until March.
I hope it all goes well for you.
Laylar and Soulcyster, was the hysteroscopy to dilate the cervix for easier e\t if you have a tilted uterus? I had this my 2nd cycle but was not offered it this time.
Susy


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Laylar - thanks for your reply.  Unfortunately my health insurance won't cover the procedure which is one reason why I would rather not go through with it.  Do you think it's possible to get a BFP without a hsyteoroscopy?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry for butting in Ladies, but I am curious to the reason behind havign a hysteroscopy can someone enlighten me??

Thanks 

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Soulcyster
I do think its possible to have a BFP without a hysteroscopy many clinics don't require it. 

Take care
Laylar


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

I am a bit confused too as the only reason I had a hysteroscopy was to dilate the cervix for easier e\t due to a retroverted (tilted) uterus although I have just had GA since and am now being forced to have a medicated fet so that they can plan the day for GA transfer.
I think they may do it to exclude cysts etc if there is a problem with e\t.
Susy


----------

